# Jobseekers Allowance - In Ireland now, having lived in UK



## Gerbera (30 Apr 2008)

I am residing in Ireland on an indefinite basis and I'm currently unemployed and have been for the past month or so.  I was living in England for a long time and arrived back in Ireland last Summer. A friend recently suggested I sign on, but my situation is different having lived in the UK.  I got the relevant forms to complete, there were two options but one was means tested and I would not qualify for that as my partner is working.  The second option I am going for, and the form I have to complete however, still asks about my partners earnings and there is lots of paperwork to submit.  The welfare office have said they don't know if I can back date the forms and if even, I am entitled to anything.  I would like to ask if anyone has any advice, is it worth my while (once they find out my partners earnings I don't think I will stand a chance), and if I am entitled to something, how much I may get.  Any advice very welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Welfarite (1 May 2008)

Is the second form (the non-means test one) a claim form(s) for Jobseeker's Benefit? It should be written on the top of the main form. If so, the reason that they are asking for partner's earnings is to see if you qualify for claiming partner as a dependent. Also, if it is Jobseeker's Beefit, you will need to have at least one week's employment, PRSI paid, in Ireland before you can benfit from using whatever UK contributions you made before coming here.


----------



## Gerbera (1 May 2008)

The second form, the one I am applying for, is the non-means tested one.  On returning to Ireland, I was working from October 07 to March 08, so I have been employed here.  I guess I don't want to send in all my private details and my partners for social welfare to tell me I'm not entitled to anything because my partner is earning enough to support us.  We're not married and we don't have joint accounts, what we earn is our own so it might be that they want to know if I am claiming for my partner, I didn't think of that, hopefully that's all it is. Thanks for the advice - much appreciated.  Any other advice welcome.


----------



## Welfarite (1 May 2008)

That will be all it is. Your partner's income is not relevant to a Jobseeker's Benefit claim, other than to determine whether extra payment is due as a "qualified adult" (i.e dependent, but this term is not PC, I guess!). If you want, just state that you do not wish to apply for this(I think there's aquestion like "do you wish to claim allowance for a partner?...answer "no") and they won't need your partner's details then, they will just pay a personal allowance for yourself.

Also, they will have to determine the number of weeks contributions you paid in 2006 in UK so that will take time. The UK are slow to deal with such queries so be prepared for a bit of a wait. Arrears will be paid back to you to the time you climed from.

The other question you raised is backdating the form. What do you mean by that? Is it that you didn't make a claim for the first month that you were unemployed? If so, this will be a separate application, a written submission stating that you wish to back date to such-and-such a date. You will have to state the reasons why you didn't claim initally ans also provide evidence that you were available for and genuinely seeking work for the priod you are applying for. A decision on that will be totally separate from the actual current application adn will not affect any decision in respect of your current claim.


----------



## Gerbera (1 May 2008)

Hi, I am aware that it will take ages to get any allowance.  Also, I'm unemployed two months now and I didn't sign on immediately because I thought I would get something very soon, not the case as it turns out (small place).  There is a section at the back of the form to fill out if I want to back date it to when I first became unemployed. The SW office don't know if I will get it back dated but said to fill in the relevant section.  I'm in a situation where I don't have access to a car, there is no proper bus service to the next big town so they might expect me to take any ole job going before they pay out. Sure I'll send the forms off anyway. Thanks again for the advice.


----------

